# Counter weight?????



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

What is everyone using for ballst?
How you locking it in, so its not shifting around

I use a block of wood, but would like better ideas.................


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You had it right in the tittle"Counter weight"

Some make boxes out of redar that hold sand bags.

I block off the rear of the box , lay in a few #70 sand bags then park a 2stage snowblower on top.

I run zero ballest as im not in a roll over situation.

(Posted as to not disappoint buff)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I use 200 gallons of fuel for ballast.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I use tube sand from home depot. It's win-win: if.I get stuck I slick one open. Pretty durable bags and easy placement side by side over.rear axle. I've used same bags for 3 years !


----------



## chrishill3677 (Dec 17, 2019)

I use bags of sand or salt I got from Walmart. Cut out a piece of 2x10 and wedge behind wheel well closest to the tailgate. Load all the bags next to tailgate. Counter weight has to be behind the rear axle next to tailgate.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

C channel with lead that plugs into a receiver hitch ~350#


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Real pickups with leaf springs, a manual transmission, Steel flatbeds and a big block don’t need counter weight....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Real pickups with leaf springs, a manual transmission, Steel flatbeds and a big block don't need counter weight....


are you out drinking with the 21-year-olds again


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> are you out drinking with the 21-year-olds again


Nope.... been drinking since 10am at home.Thumbs Up
Just had supper and now it's time for some Rye.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

#1 counter weight is an Ebling back blade. I also run about 1,000 pounds of sand/salt in buckets and tools etc.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

theplowmeister said:


> C channel with lead that plugs into a receiver hitch ~350#


I want to make something like that, but it's bloody expensive.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fuel in a transfer tank was one thing i used

Tractor wheel weights/ suitcase weights was another

Water softner salt worked well too... then just put it in the softner when the season was over.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

YEARS ago I got the lead weights from garages (wheel weights) for free.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a 500# steel plate that i drop in my truck. Works gret.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Depends on the plow and truck, 180#-900#. I use 180# of bagged garden soil, guess where it goes come spring? And spring is near!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

solid concrete blocks i use like 10 its like 850lbs get you a picture of what i made its behind the wheel wells


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Water softner salt worked well too... then just put it in the softner when the season was over.


What's wrong with pool salt?

Ebling backblade on trucks without spreaders. Spreaders loaded with salt on the rest.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> View attachment 201190
> View attachment 201191


Aren't worried aboot the hi-dollar snow shovel blowing oot and possibly causes a wreck or vehicle damage for the other people on the road?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nope


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have cinder blocks on a half pallet that are strapped together two ways then I run a large ratchet strap over the lot to hold it in the truck. I move it in and out with my tractor as needed. Last year I used tube sand but it got wet and the plastic bags leaked and it all froze. It only mattered that I couldn't use it in an emergency stuck situation. I used it up in the OWB this fall. I had the sand on a pallet with sides added and some straps.


----------

